# Son was exposed, small spreader event through work



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2020)

This is how easy it spreads.  Son is work from home, but has to go in one day to the warehouse.  The supervisor at the warehouse ignores the mask requirement.  Turns out he has Covid, he dies.  Because he was in the warehouse, and my son was in the warehouse, my son was exposed.

Another worker in the warehouse gets Covid.  My son comes to our house last Saturday, wearing a mask.  He knows about the supervisor but not the worker.  He takes off his mask for lunch.  We are socially distance, HVAC is off.  Then he learns a worker in the warehouse is sick.  Calls us, lets us know.

Saturday the 14 days have passed.  He has no symptoms, no Covid.  He calls today.  A different supervisor, who worked with the first supervisor and refused to wear a mask, has Covid, and has given it to his entire family.  Corporate wants everyone who has been in the warehouse to be tested.  My son, who has no symptoms, goes to get a test.

Because he has no symptoms, they refuse to test him.  He tries another place, they refuse to test.  You can’t get a test if you do not have symptoms.  My son, always wears a mask, except he takes it off to eat.  This is how someone, with no symptoms, becomes a super spreader, IMO.  (Not my son, of course, the 14 days are up.)

It is crazy.  Just crazy.  What do you think?


----------



## old medic (Oct 23, 2020)

What I love is how the science experts keep changing there minds every other day.... 
I was exposed at work and immediately told to quarantine at home, away from everyone... or could get fired.
2 weeks charting symptoms and temp twice a day...
never any symptoms but tested after a week, negative... 
Now a few months later, a coworker on my shift( 2 crews of 2 sharing a small office 12 hours at a time) Wife is sick and testing positive,
Hes quarantined at home, symptom free and getting tested, with 3-4 day wait for results... EVEN THOUGH.... the hospital has the 15 minute tests.
The rest of us are told to continue to work but monitor symptoms and temps 2 a day...
Because were a secondary exposure.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> This is how easy it spreads.  Son is work from home, but has to go in one day to the warehouse.  The supervisor at the warehouse ignores the mask requirement.  Turns out he has Covid, he dies.  Because he was in the warehouse, and my son was in the warehouse, my son was exposed.
> 
> Another worker in the warehouse gets Covid.  My son comes to our house last Saturday, wearing a mask.  He knows about the supervisor but not the worker.  He takes off his mask for lunch.  We are socially distance, HVAC is off.  Then he learns a worker in the warehouse is sick.  Calls us, lets us know.
> 
> ...


It sounds crazy to me. Obviously, common sense is on vacation these days.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2020)

The school where my daughter works opened a week ago. The next day a teacher there got the covid and then the principal and another worker got it. My daughter immediately went to get tested.She got good results 3 days later. They told her she should get tested again in a few days,so she did and thankfully the results came back good. So now she is teaching from home. I really miss seeing her but she is still worried about me and my husband being close to her. She also had decided before all this to keep her daughter home and do her schooling on line. You are right Pecos,common sense does not exist anymore.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 23, 2020)

I feel so bad for all you having to go thru this....its just awful


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> This is how easy it spreads.  Son is work from home, but has to go in one day to the warehouse.  The supervisor at the warehouse ignores the mask requirement.  Turns out he has Covid, he dies.  Because he was in the warehouse, and my son was in the warehouse, my son was exposed.
> 
> Another worker in the warehouse gets Covid.  My son comes to our house last Saturday, wearing a mask.  He knows about the supervisor but not the worker.  He takes off his mask for lunch.  We are socially distance, HVAC is off.  Then he learns a worker in the warehouse is sick.  Calls us, lets us know.
> 
> ...



I've been tested a couple of times at a small clinic at a church near my mother's house.  I told them I'm caring for a  95-year-old woman on Hospice and I need to be tested regularly.  They are glad to do it and it's free.   I drop $20 in the jar each time since it's a volunteer operation.   I don't really know if it makes any difference whether I'm positive or not because I still need to care for her  either way, y'know?


----------



## Irwin (Oct 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> This is how easy it spreads.  Son is work from home, but has to go in one day to the warehouse.  The supervisor at the warehouse ignores the mask requirement.  Turns out he has Covid, he dies.  Because he was in the warehouse, and my son was in the warehouse, my son was exposed.
> 
> Another worker in the warehouse gets Covid.  My son comes to our house last Saturday, wearing a mask.  He knows about the supervisor but not the worker.  He takes off his mask for lunch.  We are socially distance, HVAC is off.  Then he learns a worker in the warehouse is sick.  Calls us, lets us know.
> 
> ...



I think we need a president who promotes the wearing of masks and mandates it in work environments.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 24, 2020)

1. It’s not a matter if scientists “changing their minds”. It is a matter of acquiring and trying to respond to NEW KNOWLEDGE as it is learned from the way this virus behaves, with different populations, in different circumstances, and to different interventions.
2. If I thought if I might have been exposed, and wanted to be sure to get tested, I wouldn’t be above telling them I had symptoms to be able to get in the line, whether I had them or not. 
3.One thing this crazy combination of a wild election and deadly virus has shown is that high school educations are extremely inadequate when it comes to science and civics.


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> If I thought if I might have been exposed, and wanted to be sure to get tested, I wouldn’t be above telling them I had symptoms to be able to get in the line, whether I had them or not.


If I had a good reason to need the test, I’d be willing to say I have a cough.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

Jules said:


> If I had a good reason to need the test, I’d be willing to say I have a cough.


He started having a symptom yesterday and called me.  He is not going to rush off to get a test.  Utah is in a bad way, virus wise, even if he got a test he would still just be a home so why bother.  Utah is going to start triage on what patients get ICU care.  . Pretty sure it’s will be rich, patients with insurance first, old and preexisting conditions last.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 27, 2020)

You can get a test anytime you want here in Mi through the county health depts at no cost. With all the asymptomatic people walking around possibly spreading it, it makes no sense to only test people with symptoms. If you know you've been exposed, you should be able to get tested. Even people who eventually get symptoms are contagious before the symptoms show up, so if they get tested they can stay home.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> You can get a test anytime you want here in Mi through the county health depts at no cost. With all the asymptomatic people walking around possibly spreading it, it makes no sense to only test people with symptoms. If you know you've been exposed, you should be able to get tested. Even people who eventually get symptoms are contagious before the symptoms show up, so if they get tested they can stay home.


I guess it depends on where you are.  The problem is, he could just be getting a cold etc.  but, as I said, he works from home.


----------

